# Health Visitor



## pyjamas (Jun 24, 2011)

Lo has now been home for 3 weeks. Health Visitor is coming for first time on Tuesday. What should I expect? xx


----------



## mummy2blossom (Feb 21, 2013)

Our first visit was to see how we were doing, discuss weaning & feeds, talk about any health worries (no matter how minor). She ran through what other visits we may need & the checks due (all usual checks non adoption related more to do with age/development)  She also gave me several bits of info on nearby groups/activities and information of drop in clinics. Hv also weighed blossom & filled in red book. 
We now just go to drop in clinics if & when needed. 
How old is your lo? As things maybe different for older children


----------



## pyjamas (Jun 24, 2011)

LO is 12 months old. Should the HV have received a handover from the previous HV? x


----------



## Barbados Girl (Jul 7, 2012)

I got a leaflet on breast feeding


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

She was going to weigh little man but he'd had his health check with LA the week before so she didn't bother. She just asked if I had any concerns, told me where I could get him weighed, discussed feeding and said she'd register me with local children's centre to get details on things going on - never heard a word from them! Total waste of time in my book. We have another one in a couple of weeks for his 9 month check, 4 days before he's 11 months!  
I wouldn't think there'd be a handover as they just come out box tick the red book and go again, not really interested in following up on anything really.
Oh and was asked if "I felt safe in my relationship?" That was after being told how "difficult it must be looking after my first baby when it's somebody else's!"


----------



## crazyspaniel (Sep 12, 2012)

Our hv has been great, comes to us about every 6 wks, usual health and development checks. She had a handover from previous hv and also attends LAC reviews.


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

We've had the same experience as crazy spaniel. Ours has been superb. She has been a Hv for years, has a wealth of experience and an abundance of common sense! After visit 1 she read up on early adoption placements and attachment. She really is a gem.


----------



## dandlebean (Feb 24, 2013)

We had a great one at first. She seemed quite clued up on adoption and came every 6 weeks, which is our LA's requirement. She gave us lots of praise, which we really needed at the time as I felt like I was completely out of my depth! On the first visit she weighed and measured them, gave us some leaflets on diet and SureStart centres. After that, she always asked how we were doing as much as how the kid's were, which was surprisingly refreshing. DS had a bump on his head once and she was very tactful about saying she would have to note/report it. I think they are meant to come to LAC reviews - she always asked us if we knew when the next one would be - but we never had enough notice from the placing LA for her to be able to attend. 

Sadly, she moved area after 3 visits and her replacement is AWFUL. Replacement HV comes every 4 weeks (though we keep telling her it only needs to be 6), she's always at least an hour late and never even apologises. She just sits there and watches us all play and tells us how we can do things better. It's really awkward/patronising/horrible. She'll occasionally say stupid stuff like; "Watch he doesn't put that in his mouth". I feel like saying "He had no intention of putting it in his mouth but now you've suggested it it's the first thing he's going to do!" (Which he did.) 

I hope you get a good one!


----------



## mummy2blossom (Feb 21, 2013)

Our hv had to chase health records, did get them from blossoms previous GP so not a hand over as such, she read through previous notes in red book & I had to fill her in as records hadn't been passed on by the time we had our first visit. We had 2 hv, one was much better than other!


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

Lol Barbados!!! Mine was similar an LO has in his red book he was breast fed (no he never aaa by anyone an especially not me!)

We have had two health visitors in one year, unfortunately didn't he anything from either visit. Could really have done with a reliable one too but when I aske my gp they said they don't send them out anymore. Good job for forums & dr google eh x


----------



## gettina (Apr 24, 2009)

Just brilliant Barbados girl!
Our HV was on it; visited us about a fortnight in when our parents still hadn't been able to hold lb (7 months) I wouldn't let her near him. Thought if his grandparents can't touch him I'm not having a stranger doing so. Got v v strange looks but she was fine about respecting my wishes. She talked me through red book and children's centre services. 
When she returned a fortnight later she weighed him and talked about things like amount of milk he got.
She attended our lac reviews too.
Good luck 
Gettina


----------

